
9 Differences Between Men and Women Learning to Code - Amorymeltzer
http://women2.com/2016/01/12/men-and-women-learning-to-code/
======
eganist
"As all answers were self-submitted, they are, from a technical standpoint,
unverifiable."

let alone the fact that the analysis could be coming from a position of bias,
but it's an interesting start. I'd want to see the results of research into
learning trends between primary genders in different cultures to see if any of
the trends level out depending on upbringing.

